# Denon AVR2311CI Question...



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi all,

As part of a much-needed equipment upgrade, I just procured a new Denon AVR2311CI AVR (replacing a Denon AVR2105). I love Denons, but not so much the clarity of the user's guides (maybe it's just me... probably).. In the manual, it states that if the speaker settings (distance, xover, etc) are changed after Audyssey auto-setup, then "only Audyssey MultiEQ illuminates on the front panel." In another section, it explains that, if this is the only thing that illumiates (and not "DYN EQ" or "DYN VOL"), then neither Dynamic EQ nor Dynamic Volume is active. Even though the manual does not explicitly state this, am I to understand that if I perform auto-setup, and then manually tweak the settings, I am precluding myself from this functionality? I ask because, when configuring the BFD for the subs, I need to manually tweak the LFE trim to avoid clipping. Thanx!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would be shocked if that was the case. After doing all the necessary calibrations, just go into the Setup Menu and make sure that MultEQ, Dynamic Volume, and Dynamic EQ are engaged. I really cannot believe they would not function if changed. It would if you used the Manual EQ, but not for changing Crossover, etc...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Jungle Jack,

Thanks for the reply! I was thinking the same thing, but wanted to check in with the experts. I am beginning a slow upgrade of all of my equipment, and this year was the AVR and a dedicated 20A circuit (for dual SVS Ultras next year...) Even coming from another Denon (meaning I am familiar with the GUI and basic settings), reading the user's manual makes it clear that I have a lot to learn...!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Vader said:


> Jungle Jack,
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I was thinking the same thing, but wanted to check in with the experts. I am beginning a slow upgrade of all of my equipment, and this year was the AVR and a dedicated 20A circuit (for dual SVS Ultras next year...) Even coming from another Denon (meaning I am familiar with the GUI and basic settings), reading the user's manual makes it clear that I have a lot to learn...!


DV,
If you just purchased the Denon, you might want to consider the AVR-3311 as it has Preamp Outputs and Network functions. The only reason I bring this up is that you have 20 Amp Circuits and with the 3311 being more powerful and power amplifiers being way more powerful, you really can get the best out of them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Jungle Jack,

The 3311CI was indeed on my short list, but after careful weighing of the added benefits of the 3311 vs my budget, I settled on the 2311CI. I have no need for networking, and the power of the 2105 (90W/channel) was more than adequate for my needs (so 105W/Channel just adds that much more headroom). The main reason for the upgrade was the HDMI for the audio: between my Blu-ray and HD DVD players (both using analog outs) plus a 5.1 analog switcher (actually, three 2.0 analog switches), I was running 18 analog cables... talk about a rat's nest of wires! Also, with the next major upgrade being the dual SVS Ultras, I couldn't justify the added expense for features I didn't need The one plus the 3311 would have given me is the improved Audyssey implementation, but there will always be something better around the corner...


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

This guy has some nice info on getting the most from Denon receivers:

http://batpigworld.com/


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

chas said:


> This guy has some nice info on getting the most from Denon receivers:
> 
> http://batpigworld.com/


^^ Second that! For a layperson interpretation of the Denon user manual and all things (Denon avr operational features), that's the website to go.

In addition, batpig frequents the various dedicated Denon avr owners' thread on a certain forum. If you have a particular question on a denon avr, he's a great resource.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

chas said:


> This guy has some nice info on getting the most from Denon receivers:
> 
> http://batpigworld.com/





q2bon2b said:


> ^^ Second that! For a layperson interpretation of the Denon user manual and all things (Denon avr operational features), that's the website to go.
> 
> In addition, batpig frequents the various dedicated Denon avr owners' thread on a certain forum. If you have a particular question on a denon avr, he's a great resource.


Thanx, guys! I have been following his threads, and much of my choice was based on his analysis. I never knew about the two product lines (consumer vs custom) that only differ in a few aspects, and was really targeting the 891 until I found the 2311 at a lower price on sale at a local B&M store. His breakdown of what each model offers was more instrumental that the comparison stuff on Denon's own website!


----------



## the_abbot (Jun 2, 2010)

The Batpig site offers GREAT info. I would've been lost without it when I configured mine for the first time.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Another query: With my old AVR (Denon 2105), I applied a house curve of about 6.5 dB to the LFE via a BFD. When I get the 2311 integrated and let the Audyssey determine the optimal filters, should I still apply the house curve in the BFD, or will Dynamic EQ take care of that. According to the manual, the only filter down in that range is at 63Hz (I am flat down to about 17Hz), so I need the BFD to EQ the rest of the way down. Thanx!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Vader said:


> Another query: With my old AVR (Denon 2105), I applied a house curve of about 6.5 dB to the LFE via a BFD. When I get the 2311 integrated and let the Audyssey determine the optimal filters, should I still apply the house curve in the BFD, or will Dynamic EQ take care of that. According to the manual, the only filter down in that range is at 63Hz (I am flat down to about 17Hz), so I need the BFD to EQ the rest of the way down. Thanx!


Hello,
I think Audyssey should work to your liking, but you can always turn it off and try your previous configuration.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Jungle Jack,

Thanks for the reply! If I understand you correctly, I probably shouldn't use both the Audyssey Dynamic EQ and the BFD house curve at the same time? I did a little bit more research, and the Dynamic EQ is more a function of volume rather than frequency, so maybe I'm comparing apples and oranges?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It might be somewhat Apples to Oranges, but I do find it important not to have cascading Crossovers and the like. Currently, I am using MultEQ XT but not Dynamic Volume or Dynamic EQ and could not be happier. 

I have experimented with all the above and Dolby Volume and THX's implementation of Dialog Normalization only to deselect them all with the exception of MultEQ XT.

I highly recommend trying all available Modes as each situation is unique. Personally, I just want as little compression as possible and the least chance of cascading crossovers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Got Ya. Thanks!


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Vader said:


> Another query: With my old AVR (Denon 2105), I applied a house curve of about 6.5 dB to the LFE via a BFD. When I get the 2311 integrated and let the Audyssey determine the optimal filters, should I still apply the house curve in the BFD, or will Dynamic EQ take care of that. According to the manual, the only filter down in that range is at 63Hz (I am flat down to about 17Hz), so I need the BFD to EQ the rest of the way down. Thanx!


I found this quote from Chris Kyriakakis (the founder of Audyssey) addressing the question of the on-screen display only showing a filter down to 63Hz:

_Don't be fooled by the silly on screen display. It has little to do with the filters used by MultEQ and is a crude attempt by the primitive OSD to show what is going on. The filters used by Audyssey have nothing to do with bands. The entire core of the technology is built on several years of research (at the university where I teach and have a lab) that showed that parametric EQ is the wrong approach for room correction. There are many reasons for that including the way data is captured, the requirement for capturing multiple points in the room to get an accurate picture, the way multiple measurements are combined, and the type of filters that are generated. MultEQ uses FIR filters that have hundreds of points to shape the response to what it needs to be based on the measurements in the room. The OSD display doesn't show that and it doesn't even show what happens at lower frequencies. The numbers on that display should also be ignored because 9 numbers can't possibly show what hundreds of frequency point adjustments are doing. Most of our licensees are improving their OSD capabilities and are now showing better graphs. _


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Well,

I finally got my sound field adjusted with the new setup in the room. I was not sure what Audyssey would do for my LFE, as I was using the BFD to tame a couple of rather large peaks. I was getting prepared to try both configurations (Audyssey first, then clean up with the BFD, and vice versa), but when I took a curve after just the Audyssey auto-setup, I completely removed the BFD from the chain. Take a look:

Before:








After:








I'm impressed..... Thanks, everyone for your help!


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------

